# new army



## gazcal (Apr 15, 2010)

hi i plan to start a new army soon so would like some help.

at the moment i have both dark elves and beastmen and have decided that i should get a 'good' army as both of mine are evil. unforntunatly i cant get a neutral army as my brother has ogres and wood elves and i am not painting hundereds of bones which rules out tomb kings.

i also dont want high elves as i have dark elves.

now im intrested in a couple of armys straight away which are empire and bretonia and against all my better jugement i can feel WoC calling me lol

now i like to have a good cc army as in my opinion that is where most battles are won or lost i also like to ave a decent magic but doesnt have to be dominating and while i would like some shooting after being beastmen i dont really want to depend on it.

oh one last thing i also like to have armys where there are lots of aternative minatures avaliable.

thanks for your help. gazcal


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

Go for WoC. That seems like what you want to play most I would assume.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

To me sounds like Dwarfs tick most of your your boxes with the exception of magic


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Empire and bretts both have decent shooting (at least war machines) with empire having a lot more options and stuff. Empire is not going to win in a strictly cc context (core and special infantry are slightly over-priced for 8th edition) but with mortars and cannons cutting the opponent down a bit, a lore of life lvl 4, the magic defense and buffs of arch lectors and war priests, and interesting units like steam tanks and flagellants, you won't get bored with empire and will have lots of ways to play and win. Even with a new book, I'd expect empire to be as good or better than it is now (maybe slightly cheaper rank and file core and special troops and significantly lower points costs for good heavy cav units but maybe fewer magic items and stuff for the war priests and arch lectors to play with and for the BSB and general to be equipped with). Both empire and bretts are surprisingly competitive in 8th if played right. 

Frankly, dark elves are your best and most competitive options in 8th edition but you have them already. 


The other "good" army that will tick all the boxes are lizardmen and that army is a very good 8th edition army to play. They have great scout-skirmish units with poison shooting, they have march and shooting beasts in sallies that can cut down rank and file units, they have the best caster in the game for the points with decent magic defense, they have solid core and special infantry, and interesting units to play for fun like (skink-krox units) and have stegs (although stegs get shot a lot by cannons and spells these days in 8th edition). TG units are a bit pricey (rediculously overpriced by GW) but you might be able to proxy them with saurus models and some green stuff and bits.


----------



## gazcal (Apr 15, 2010)

i am leaning towards empire because of the options avalable you can do so many diffrent types of armys and there are lots of alternative models. lizards are cool but i think they have too many click to win options like dark elves do. and bretts are cool for the shear fact that i could do so a really cool themed list..

hmmm i assume with empire that everyone uses things like the steam tank am i right? if thats true then even more reason to get them as i wont be using one (if you want tanks play 40k)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh I misread your post, you are interested in Brets and Empire

I don't always use a Steam Tank but they are great fun to include in an army, thankfully I have enough models (10K) to put out a variety of lists and themes with varying success, also with different paint schemes its possible to have a riot of colour on the table or one very well painted and unified force.

Empire models are quite easily and cheaply avaliable on Ebay as well at the moment so you can build up a force quickly, plus there are things like the 5th (IIRC) edition of the WHFB box where you get Orcs and Empire models for cheap


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes. It is not hard right now to collect empire models. The only empire model hard to get is a war alter but that can be proxied by a chariot and look better IMO than the normal war alter. I find that empire really needs two cannons and perhaps two mortars with associated master engineers to be competitive and needs the war priest and arch lector dispel dice and a lvl 4 with lore of life and maybe a lvl 2 to by fully competitive, although a lvl 4 with the prayers of sigmar from a war priest and arch lector is usually enough offensive and protective magic. There is a magic item that will allow you to carry dispel dice over to your offensive magic phase to give your magic a boost. If you run 30 flags in core with the arch lector and get off flesh to stone to make them T5, you can win a lot but otherwise you will find that the state troops and great swords just aren't quite efficient enough given their LD, S, T and points costs to win reliably in 8th edition. 

Steam tanks are pretty common but I'm seeing armies played without them and, frankly, so many people hate them that you rarely see two steam tanks in one army. The biggest thing about stanks is that they can take on and hold up that one unit your army just can't deal with.


----------

